# Keeping water cleaner?



## blackbirdflyin (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking for a way to keep my gu's water pan a little cleaner. Have an XL cat litter pan (bought new and clean, of course), and they constantly kick substrate into it. 

Thinking that if I put one of the cat litter "hoods" on it (for covered cat litter pans) it might help. Has anyone ever done this? I just haven't seen it, but maybe its old news.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2018)

What about stacking some natural looking rocks around the base that the Tegu will have to crawl over to get to the water? It should block a lot of the substrate. I am in the process of building a new enclosure now and was leaning towards doing that. I have a dedicated vacuum that I use to suck the water out for cleaning so the container never has to be removed.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2018)

I just realized this thread is 3 years old lol....nevermind


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Waters said:


> I just realized this thread is 3 years old lol....nevermind


Still useful advice for someone in that situation.


----------

